

The Final Countdown [on EU copyright] - _srobertson
http://WWW.pelicancrossing.net/netwars/2011/09/the_final_countdown.html

======
nextparadigms
We really need a democratic system where we can hold politicians more
accountable for their actions, or where we can have a more direct influence on
huge-impact policies like this one.

What we have now is clearly not working well, and no matter what are the
reasons you vote for someone initially, they still end up doing their own
back-deals that many times it's not what the people voted them for. How do we
fix this?

~~~
Iv
Use the Swiss system : when a petition reaches a given threshold of
signatures, have a referendum. If the 'yes' wins, it becomes a law.

It is easy to add over our current system, it is democratic, it respects all
institutions. I don't understand why this idea doesn't have more followers.

~~~
jrmg
I'm very wary of a system like this. It's not working so well in California,
for example, where - although its more complicated than this, obviously - the
basic end result is that the people keep voting for low taxes, but also more
services, and the ring-fencing of parts of the budget.

~~~
Iv
Well in Switzerland they have low tax but manage to finance a high quality
public service.

If you think people will primarily vote for lower taxes, why are you surprised
that they would vote for any crackpot who promises to lower them (e.g. Tea
Party) ? Representative or direct democracy, if your voting population is made
of idiots, you are doomed anyway.

------
kzrdude
An attorney at swedish record association (Ifpi) says among other things 'some
of the people performing for records in the sixties are old now; they have a
hard time and need the money'. No comments necessary.
[http://www.sydsvenskan.se/kultur-och-
nojen/article1542053/rd...](http://www.sydsvenskan.se/kultur-och-
nojen/article1542053/rdquoFullstandigt-orimligt-beslutrdquo.html)

------
Inufu
any idea on what to do against this?

